# Car audio setup in my Cruze! :)



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

I miss my system. Unfortunately, for me, a stroller has more value.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> I miss my system. Unfortunately, for me, a stroller has more value.


To me since I don't have kids lol, but when I look into upgrading/modding my cars I always go with the sound first, then the appearance, then the engine, then the interior lol. It is a nasty cycle, before I bought this I was actually getting ready to wall off my 2002 Monte Carlo, but a test drive in this car took those dreams away...for now lol.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> To me since I don't have kids lol, but when I look into upgrading/modding my cars I always go with the sound first, then the appearance, then the engine, then the interior lol. It is a nasty cycle, before I bought this I was actually getting ready to wall off my 2002 Monte Carlo, but a test drive in this car took those dreams away...for now lol.


Having a kid kills a lot of plans and dreams lol got rid of my camaro and my bike because of everyone scaring me into "having a baby costs soo much money" thing. I plan on taking mine to Car Teks that I mentioned to you in another thread and seeing if they can jam a sub or two in there somewhere. They do a lot of custom audio work. Looking forward to pictures of your install. Are you just throwing a generic box in there, or having one made?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> Having a kid kills a lot of plans and dreams lol got rid of my camaro and my bike because of everyone scaring me into "having a baby costs soo much money" thing. I plan on taking mine to Car Teks that I mentioned to you in another thread and seeing if they can jam a sub or two in there somewhere. They do a lot of custom audio work. Looking forward to pictures of your install. Are you just throwing a generic box in there, or having one made?


I have a buddy making one at the moment, I'm going to helping him with his build here soon which will be 4 Dc XL M2 18" walled in a 2 door explorer, it'll be nasty!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Should have been patient and waited till you could afford a good amp. I waited a year to put together the parts for my initial Cruze build. You can find some excellent components used for very good prices. 

Is that wiring OFC? Drop the voltage low enough, and you will greatly increase the risk of clipping that sub. 

What are you planning on for the enclosure?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Should have been patient and waited till you could afford a good amp. I waited a year to put together the parts for my initial Cruze build. You can find some excellent components used for very good prices.
> 
> Is that wiring OFC? Drop the voltage low enough, and you will greatly increase the risk of clipping that sub.
> 
> What are you planning on for the enclosure?


I'm going to be having the sub and port firing foward into the cabin and sealing off the trunk. Yeah I know but since it's d2 thats the only amp I have beside my Orion Cobalt 800.1 so that wont settle too well with each other and the wire is cca not ofc. But my team member/friend will be letting me use his Jl 1000/1 at comps so I wont have anything to worry about.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I'm going to be having the sub and port firing foward into the cabin and sealing off the trunk. Yeah I know but since it's d2 thats the only amp I have beside my Orion Cobalt 800.1 so that wont settle too well with each other and the wire is cca not ofc. But my team member/friend will be letting me use his Jl 1000/1 at comps so I wont have anything to worry about.


4 gauge CCA? That's a really bad idea at that power level. If you were to use CCA, you'd need 0/1 gauge. 4 gauge CCA has the current capacity of 8 gauge OFC. I know you want to get this done quickly but these are things you really shouldn't cut corners on. You're really asking for problems.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 4 gauge CCA? That's a really bad idea at that power level. If you were to use CCA, you'd need 0/1 gauge. 4 gauge CCA has the current capacity of 8 gauge OFC. I know you want to get this done quickly but these are things you really shouldn't cut corners on. You're really asking for problems.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I've had this wire run on my 3 mtx 5500's, a 10 inch jl w7 a 10" mtx 9500 and on a mtx 12' 8500, and on 3 different amps, my orion cobalt 800.1, the crunch pza2000.1 and an alpine mrp-100 and I didn't have any problems at all. All my settings were set properly.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Having a kid kills a lot of plans and dreams lol got rid of my camaro and my bike because of everyone scaring me into "having a baby costs soo much money" thing.


My last child (daughter) is graduating college this weekend - I hear you on the costs. But I have been blessed that my son has great job and is also serving in the Naval Reserve and my daughter has a great job lined up. It is/was worth the sacrifice.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> My last child (daughter) is graduating college this weekend - I hear you on the costs. But I have been blessed that my son has great job and is also serving in the Naval Reserve and my daughter has a great job lined up. It is/was worth the sacrifice.


I have a daughter as well but she's just turning 9 months now. I have it set up with my paychecks to take a certain percentage out per check so it'll hopefully help out when it gets time for the college stuff. And I'm currently looking at buying a rust bucket third gen to work on. I miss mine too much lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

A little update..sorry I've been busy with work. We finished the box and the build late Tuesday night. It was lots of fun let me tell you..not. The box ended up being to big to fit in the trunk. So I took out the entire backseat and it worked. We were up and playing for about 20-30 mins then it stopped..voltage on my car was at 14.5 but the amp was reading 1.63..so we went to the battery and it read 14.5 then we check the fuse block and it read 1.63. I was drawing so much power it melted the fuse block. My new fuse block will be here Friday and it'll be back up and playing again soon, so vidoes will come accordingly. By the end of July I should have my big three done with Sky High Car Audio 0 gauge and I will be replacing all my wire with Sky High Car Audio wire and I am on the hunt for the following: JL 1000/1, Aq/Sq 1200.1, DC 1.2k Sundown 1.2k..if I can find either one of those at a good deal then that'll be my first purchase. You live and you learn.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

You sure you don't want me to make a set for you?lol
1/0 OFC knukoncepts cable
$80 shipped.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> A little update..sorry I've been busy with work. We finished the box and the build late Tuesday night. It was lots of fun let me tell you..not. The box ended up being to big to fit in the trunk. So I took out the entire backseat and it worked. We were up and playing for about 20-30 mins then it stopped..voltage on my car was at 14.5 but the amp was reading 1.63..so we went to the battery and it read 14.5 then we check the fuse block and it read 1.63. I was drawing so much power it melted the fuse block. My new fuse block will be here Friday and it'll be back up and playing again soon, so vidoes will come accordingly. By the end of July I should have my big three done with Sky High Car Audio 0 gauge and I will be replacing all my wire with Sky High Car Audio wire and I am on the hunt for the following: JL 1000/1, Aq/Sq 1200.1, DC 1.2k Sundown 1.2k..if I can find either one of those at a good deal then that'll be my first purchase. You live and you learn.


You need to STOP immediately.

The reason why you are overheating your fuses and wiring is because you are demanding way too high a load and your wire is too small to support it. You probably bought some undersized CCA wire that has less current capacity than 8 gauge copper. 

The JL 1000/1 is only 50% efficient at low impedances, which causes even more problems. You're trying to run an SPL setup off of shitty wire. I can't begin to tell you how dangerous that is. You're just asking for an electrical fire and the insurance company is going to know exactly what caused it. 

Your fuse block can hold plenty of current. Your wiring is the problem.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Xtreme thank you for that info I really appreciate it man


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You need to STOP immediately.
> 
> The reason why you are overheating your fuses and wiring is because you are demanding way too high a load and your wire is too small to support it. You probably bought some undersized CCA wire that has less current capacity than 8 gauge copper.
> 
> ...


Hey xtreme I'm going to order 1/0 this weekend and how much power wire should I order to run from battery to trunk? I'm thinking about getting 20' of blue 1/0 and 10' of black 1/0. Sound good?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Hey xtreme I'm going to order 1/0 this weekend and how much power wire should I order to run from battery to trunk? I'm thinking about getting 20' of blue 1/0 and 10' of black 1/0. Sound good?


18 feet of blue and 6 feet of black is plenty. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 18 feet of blue and 6 feet of black is plenty.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


 Even enough for a big three?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Even enough for a big three?


Not for both


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Not for both
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I'm going to get 20' red 1/0 and 10' black 1/0 that should be enough, I think.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

You need 7ft


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> You need 7ft
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


okay thank you so much.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Let me see that boottyyyy!!!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Let me see that boottyyyy!!!!!


Haha, it's a good song for constant bass. At the end of the month when I'm done I'll have to play Tony Montana, and Homicide by Future, and post some vidoes of those songs.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Update. I was bored so I threw on my Orion 800.1 am rated [email protected] and [email protected] I'll post some videos here shortly!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Enjoy


----------

